# Rodania Quartz Movement



## delta102 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello!...I have a vintage 70's/80's Rodania 20 ATM dive watch with screw down crown that no longer runs. I took it to the jewelers asuming the battery was dead, but he informed me that the watch was extraordinarily well put together and he did not see any damage but thought maybe the oscillator had died or the solenoid was bad. He also mentioned that the hand and date gears moved properly, the stem did not seat properly and that may have something to do with it.

He has since contacted me and said it needs a new coil and circuit board but he was unaable to locate an original Rodania board but could fabricate one to fit...is this common practice to fix a watch with an obsolete circuit board??..

Many Thanks!


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

delta102 said:


> Hello!...I have a vintage 70's/80's Rodania 20 ATM dive watch with screw down crown that no longer runs. I took it to the jewelers asuming the battery was dead, but he informed me that the watch was extraordinarily well put together and he did not see any damage but thought maybe the oscillator had died or the solenoid was bad. He also mentioned that the hand and date gears moved properly, the stem did not seat properly and that may have something to do with it.
> 
> He has since contacted me and said it needs a new coil and circuit board but he was unaable to locate an original Rodania board but could fabricate one to fit...is this common practice to fix a watch with an obsolete circuit board??..
> 
> Many Thanks!


It depends on how much fabrication is going to be done? If the circuit and coil are an assembly in your watch, he may well remove the coil and fit a known good circuit to it or vice versa and make one good combination from two dead ones. Hope this clarifies a bit?

Rob


----------



## delta102 (Oct 20, 2008)

rdwiow said:


> delta102 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello!...I have a vintage 70's/80's Rodania 20 ATM dive watch with screw down crown that no longer runs. I took it to the jewelers asuming the battery was dead, but he informed me that the watch was extraordinarily well put together and he did not see any damage but thought maybe the oscillator had died or the solenoid was bad. He also mentioned that the hand and date gears moved properly, the stem did not seat properly and that may have something to do with it.
> ...


Thanks for the info Rob...the jeweler has informed me today that he was able to find someone in Japan that who would sell him an NOS board for ESA movement (back when ETA was called ESA) but the board alone is $90 and to get it shipped and installed will come to $130....can you suggest a cheaper way to carry out the repair??.....

Many Thanks!


----------

